# Xx



## C.M.Dess (Jul 22, 2007)

XX


----------



## Chrislight (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: SF Bay Stormtrooper*

Hello and welcome to VI! We're glad you discovered us. :D Thanks for sharing your story. It's always interesting to hear a little about people's backgrounds. 

VI is a great place to learn stuff and get help. Have fun!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: SF Bay Stormtrooper*

Dude, you've created some KILLER sample/loop material - welcome here, by all means! 8)


----------



## C.M.Dess (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: SF Bay Stormtrooper*

XX


----------

